# Arizona Fencing



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_dc50abbc-d184-11e0-abde-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never even gave something like that a thought. Around Michigan we really don't have too many places that are fenced in like they speak of.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fence's can be very bad for deer sometimes. I hope you can make this photo out, its the carcass of a fallow I found hung up on an old knackered fence.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A lot of the new fences in the area, that I've had to cross lately, have no barbs on the bottom strand of wire. This is to allow animals to slip beneath and not get scratched or snagged. I've seen several deer and antelope doing this. They catch on quick. I myself would rather slip under rather than over, makes less noise and keep me low when I'm in sneaky mode. Along major highways in the high country, you will find wildlife crossing areas in place with tunnels under the roadway or crossable fences. Elk and deer have quickly learned that these are safe corridors to cross the freeway and use them a lot, motorist in turn, have a reduced speed limit in these ares and must watch for game, as it is a concentrated area. It has really worked out well. An at-a-boy to the Arizona Game and Fish Dept.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The majority of barbed wire we have is old and falling down. Great to hear there is a solution out your way Jim. I'm glad someone is using their head to try and actually do conservation work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> A lot of the new fences in the area, that I've had to cross lately, have no barbs on the bottom strand of wire. This is to allow animals to slip beneath and not get scratched or snagged. I've seen several deer and antelope doing this. They catch on quick. I myself would rather slip under rather than over, makes less noise and keep me low when I'm in sneaky mode. Along major highways in the high country, you will find wildlife crossing areas in place with tunnels under the roadway or crossable fences. Elk and deer have quickly learned that these are safe corridors to cross the freeway and use them a lot, motorist in turn, have a reduced speed limit in these ares and must watch for game, as it is a concentrated area. It has really worked out well. An at-a-boy to the Arizona Game and Fish Dept.


 As I was reading the above comments then came to yours I thought how ironic because when they fenced along the main highway with corridor tunnels I always said the large predators will love those tunnels as they will not have to travel so far to hunt cause the food source will be concentrated along the crossing areas. This was in the Federal Park, well sure enough people complained because of all the carcases by the tunnels. Glad it worked out around your area.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen some of the new style fencing projects for antelope. They don't like to jump fencesso they put in areas of a lowered fence with a cover over the barbs to protect the animals. In the past hunters could use the fences to their advantage... Just push the animals to it and you hasd an easy shot, predators knew about this tactic also and used it wisely.


----------

